# Hymer B544 Swivel Seats



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a 2001 Hymer 544 LHD

I thought that both the driver and passenger seats swivelled. 

The driver seat has a pull-up lever low down on the left hand side that unlocks the seat which then swivels.

However I cannot find any way of swivelling the passenger seat.

* Does the passenger seat swivel ?
* IF NOT - can it be modified to swivel ?

thanks

Andrew


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Hymer seat*

No, our's didn't, because of the bulkhead/dinette seat back.


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

My LHD 544 is the other way round - maybe it's been swapped at some stage? The passenger seat (on the right) swivels, the drivers doesn't. I think you can get the swivelly bit and fit it yourself - does anyone know where from?


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Seat swivel base*

C.A.K. Tanks supply swivel bases for most popular camper base vehicles. Quite easy to fit but remember to use 8.8 as the minimum quality bolts 10.9 even better.

Steve


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a 2000 LHD B544 and as standard only the drivers seat swivelled.
I changed over left and right seat assemblies to see if it was worth fitting a second. Its easy, only two bolts plus two allen screws.
However, as wackywiko says, the seat on the dinette site will then only swivel 90 degrees because of the dinette bulkhead.

I found it more usefull to cut about 150mm off the top of the settee side bulkhead. This allows the drivers seat ( in my case ) to rotate 180 degrees.
It also allows the settee berth to be used by people over 1.8m tall.

If you want to buy a second swivel base, I'm sure you can get one from Hymer UK at Preston. The Spares Dept. there in great, and the unit will fit properly! 
Hope this helps.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Both driver and passenger seats in our Hymer swivel right round 8)


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Both driver and passenger seats in our Hymer swivel right round 8)


Mine does too :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Mine did also. B544Lhd 2005

But I know drive a Swift :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

is there a lever at the front of the seat? this is where mine is to swivel the seat
cheers


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I purchased mine for my C644 from here. Very helpful and quick delivery.
Not always the " drop on" fit as some might suggets, but using common sense, usually does the job - plus - Take your time!
Hovis :?

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk


----------

